# can you run mac on i386?



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

Is there any way or are there any ways to run mac on a i386?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Natively no, but there are emulators.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

> emulators


have u used them?


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

I have. The most popular is probably "Executor"...check out http://www.ardi.com for the low-down. The practicality of these emulators is usually limited...since the best emulation anyone has been able to pull off (to my knowledge) is 68K chipset (i.e. No PPC software will run in the emulator).


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I've used Basilisk II. We used it to run a legacy application that wasn't ported to the PC yet. For occasional use, it worked fine. If you're planning extensive use, get a real mac, new or second hand.


----------



## MacResQ Tech (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.macwindows.com/macemul.html

Fusion 3.0 is the best, but here's the most complete list out there.

~Jason


----------

